# Third Wave UK - To Boldly Go...



## SeamusMcFlurry

Well, as stressful and worrying as this may be, here we go.

I've started my first blog. My aim is to help the barista community, one which I feel has grown nationally, but which can grow further if we help it. Certainly up North I find that being a barista is seen as a stopgap, even by the baristas themselves, and as such the community isn't as vibrant as it should be. So hopefully this blog can go someway to helping that, and if not, then at least it gives me something to do on an evening lol.

Bearing in mind this is my first go at blogging any comments, ideas, suggestions, or mindless put downs are more than welcome.

Anyway, cheers,

Seamus

http://thirdwaveuk.blogspot.com


----------



## Glenn

A great start Seamus!

Thanks for linking to CFUK!

My only tip would be to reduce the image height on the banner to give your posts more prominence.

I am linking back to you - expect a wee bit of traffic shortly


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Cheers man. Nice to hear. It's like showing your kid to someone, absolutely terrifying lol.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

And thanks for the advice. Just had a go with the smaller banner and it looks a hundred percent better.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

nice to see some more UK coffee journalism!! I look forward to reading your blog Seamus. If you'd ever like to record a brief segment for my podcast, you're certainly welcome!

Chris!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Hey thanks for the offer man! I'll be sticking your blog site up in my links bit when I get a chance, cos there's some great stuff on there. And I really am looking forward to the podcast. It'll be awesome having some real UK coffee stuff out there. Might see if I can fit all this stuff into the newsletter we're starting at work, see if I can't get us some more hits lol.

As for the podcast, I'm always happy to help lol.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Seamus, I'd be happy to provide any marketing wording required, and images as soon as they are available


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

I've just uploaded my first tasting, so comments on how helpful or interesting (or even accurate, frankly) would be great.

Cheers,

Seamus.


----------



## Glenn

Hope the tasting notes have arrived Seamus

Keep the reviews coming


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Yeah, they were fantastic. Haven't had a chance to print them off yet, but will do ASAP









And I've got a couple more up, but I did them at work, so they're more discussions between me and the guy I was in with than a proper cupping lol.


----------



## Glenn

And the posts keep on coming... Keep up the great work Seamus.

When are you next off on hols?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Just got back from Scotland, and my word, did I find a great cafe in Edinburgh! Will post about later, but I'm shattered, and overwhelmed by the number of posts here lol.


----------



## James Hoffmann

The two good ones I know in Edinburgh are Kilimanjaro and Wellington Coffee - I know the owner, lovely guy and pulls a great shot.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Missed out on Killmanjaro, but I got to go to Wellington. The capp I had was tremendous (lovely little rosetta on top, done into the chocolate...ah...), and the ristretto I got to go is the best I've had since the barista party in Copenhagen. My only gripe would be that the baristi seemed more interested in talking to each other than the customers, although I must admit, I didn't make much of an effort after my drink came. Still left them a big tip though.

As for Killmanjaro, I'll have to have another look up sometime. Ah...so many good cafes...so little time...


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

We have a new blogger! A mate and co-worker, Dane McGreevy, has been bugging me for a while to put up a post. I was defensive to begin with, worried that a second blogger might not be well recieved. In a way I'm glad I left it. Now, with Third Wave growing, and with my plans for growing it beyond a simple blog, I feel it's the right time for a second opinion. So I've let Dane loose on my blog, and so far so good. So drop by and have a look!

Cheers,

Seamus.


----------



## Glenn

Nice to see some reviews of chains there - well done


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

I'd love to say it was my idea. I'd always kind've wanted to, but never really got around to it. Dane was the one who really pushed the two review. We'll be doing Esquires soon, and a local cafe who won the best cafe in Newcastle a few years in a row.

So, up, up and away!

Also, special sneak peek soon of http://www.thirdwavecoffeeuk.co.uk


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Just so people know, the HasBean cupping has been uploaded.

For people who haven't seen, I cupped last year's El Salvador COE (La Ilusion), an El Salvador La Fany, a Kenya Gethumbwini and a Brazil Cachoeira Canario 2007-2008. It is my first cupping, so go easy







, but I hope to have many more in the future.

Cheers, Seamus.


----------



## TimStyles

SeamusMcFlurry said:


> and the ristretto I got *to go*


Seriously? No one has ever been in enough of a hurry to warrant a takeaway ristretto.


----------



## Glenn

That's kind of an oxymoron - a takeaway ristretto, who would have thought?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

I did finish it fairly quickly, I must admit. But I really was in a hurry. You know how girlfriends can be.


----------



## Glenn

Now that the other half of the story is revealed I know where you're coming from


----------



## TimStyles

Well, to be honest, it's not an oxymoron, it's just an incredibly poor choice of order, and serves to negate any possible expression of flavour demonstrable in a ristretto.

I'll bet you couldn't make it from the bar to the door in as much time as it takes to put down a ristretto.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

The difference is I can drink the ristratto while I'm walking, as opposed to having to stand, down it, then walk.


----------

